# Can pkgng display a one-line description?



## ShelLuser (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi gang,

<slightly-offtopic rant>
First of all: jails rock!  It took me hours to compile /usr/src but despite having read about the possibility of using bsdinstall I just couldn't help myself, considering that compiling (parts of) your own OS is much cooler   In a way it seems that jails give you much more control than Solaris' zones have ever done!  (still investigating)
</slightly-offtopic rant>

And so I've installed pkgng in my new jail. It most certainly has it's uses but I just can't figure this one out:


```
# pkg_info -Ix perl
perl-5.14.4         Practical Extraction and Report Language
# pkg info perl
perl-5.14.4
```
Even the pkg-info(8) manual page doesn't seem to show anything obvious. But is there a way to reproduce the above output using pkg?

I know I can use this: `# pkg info -f perl | grep Comment` but that's hardly the same:


```
# pkg info -f perl | grep Comment
Comment        : Practical Extraction and Report Language
```

Am I overlooking the obvious here or not?


----------



## fonz (Sep 2, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> ```
> # pkg_info -Ix perl
> perl-5.14.4         Practical Extraction and Report Language
> # pkg info perl
> ...


Hmmm... I get just what you want:

```
[CMD=%]pkg info perl[/CMD]
perl-5.14.4         Practical Extraction and Report Language
```
I only recently switched to PKGNG so I'm not an expert yet and I'm not quite sure what could be wrong.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2013)

It might be due to a difference in versions, mine also doesn't show the comment.


```
root@c1:~# pkg info pkg
pkg-1.1.4_1
```

It does show them when you simply do [cmd=]pkg info[/cmd]:

```
bash-4.2.45                    The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
ca_root_nss-3.15.1_1           The root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
compat8x-amd64-8.4.804000.201306.1 A convenience package to install the compat8x libraries
curl-7.31.0_1                  Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S) servers
dmidecode-2.11                 A tool for dumping DMI (SMBIOS) contents in human-readable format
dokuwiki-20130510              A simple and easy to use wiki, no database required
expat-2.1.0                    XML 1.0 parser written in C
fping-3.5                      Quickly ping N hosts w/o flooding the network
freetype2-2.4.12_1             A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gettext-0.18.3                 GNU gettext package
gmp-5.1.2                      A free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
gnutls-2.12.23_1               GNU Transport Layer Security library
iksemel-1.4_4                  XML parser library mainly designed for Jabber applications
jpeg-8_4                       IJG's jpeg compression utilities
libevent-1.4.14b_2             Provides an API to execute callback functions on certain events
libexecinfo-1.1_3              A library for inspecting program's backtrace
libffi-3.0.13                  Foreign Function Interface
<snip>
```


----------



## kpa (Sep 2, 2013)

Well that is odd because I don't get the comment either:


```
firewall ~ % pkg info perl
perl-5.14.4
firewall ~ % pkg -v     
1.1.4
firewall ~ %
```


----------



## fonz (Sep 2, 2013)

To make it stranger: I _don't_ get the comment in my build jail, but I do get it on the host and the other jails, because apparently the sequence
`# pkg update`
`# pkg upgrade`
updates everything except PKGNG itself, which means that the build jail is running a later version than everything else (below, jailid 1 is the build jail, jailid 3 is something else):

```
[CMD=#]pkg info pkg perl[/CMD]
pkg-1.0.11                     New generation package manager
perl-5.14.4                    Practical Extraction and Report Language
[CMD=#]jexec 1 pkg info pkg perl[/CMD]
pkg-1.1.4_1
perl-5.14.4
[CMD=#]jexec 3 pkg info pkg perl[/CMD]
pkg-1.0.11                     New generation package manager
perl-5.14.4                    Practical Extraction and Report Language
```


----------

